# Broken middle mouse button in new kernels? Here's a fix!

## Regor

For those of you still looking for a fix to the middle mouse button problem, I've found one.

Pass the following additional kernel parameter when you boot

```
psmouse.proto=imps
```

One thing I've noticed is that this slows the mouse down. There are other new psmouse arguments that I haven't tried tuning yet. I'd imagine that some combination of them will make it all work as well or better than before.

Check out /usr/src/linux/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt for an explanation of these new kernel arguments.

----------

## andyjeffries

What is the middle mouse button problem you refer to?

I'm using a 2.6.5 Kernel and a USB mouse and it works fine (just got IMPS/2 in my xorg.conf)

Just wondering really...

----------

## Regor

It's a problem that some Logitech mouse users were having as a result of some recent patches that had been added into the 2.6.6-rc series. It only applies to ps2 mice, not usb. I believe that mm-sources is affected as are some versions of love-sources and perhaps others.

The symptoms were no response whatsoever to middle mouse button clicks.

----------

## Ricky

Well, it's fixed my middle mouse click, but know I've lost my wheel scrolling...  I'm not sure which is more annoying  :Confused: 

----------

## hetman

sweet, works nice.  and i didn't loose scroll, so i cant help u there.  

so this only happens on ps2 logitech mice?  or others too?

----------

## Ricky

I've been meaning to post but I kept forgetting.  This problem has gone away entirely for me in newer kernels.  I'm not even using the kernel param. (Currently running 2.6.6-love4)

----------

